# First time to Myrtle Beach.



## Jnorman1218 (May 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am going to be at myrtle beach next week. I have never really done any surf fishing, but am going to bring a couple of my poles and give it a try. Any tips or pointers would be greatly appreciated. It really doesn't matter to me what I catch, just whatever is biting the best. From what I have read, it sounds like the state park pier or Murrells inlet are good places to try. Any suggestions on specifics of fishing at either of those places? Thanks for the help.

Jared


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Make sure you get a salt water license unless you're fishing from a paid pier. 

Check out the Spanish/Tree Rigs post I made in the Rig Building section, buy or make several of them as the Spanish and blues should be biting. On the bottom cut blues, croaker, or shrimp should catch whiting and other blues.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Good advice from Smooth. Cut bait seems to be working well right now. If you want to go native, use sand fleas from the beach. If you want to hit the suds and you are from Missouri, you likely have shorter rods. That's no problem, but IMHO, get or make some longer sand spikes to set your rods in. That way, they will keep your line above the breaking waves and increase your chance of holding the bottom.


----------



## Jnorman1218 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I am going to bring a 9' spinning rod and a 8'6" baitcast. Will those work? Also, how far out do you usually try to get your bait for spanish and blues?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Jnorman1218 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I am going to bring a 9' spinning rod and a 8'6" baitcast. Will those work? Also, how far out do you usually try to get your bait for spanish and blues?


Yep those will work fine. The Spanish are either casted to from the beach with a metal plug and you want as much distance as you can get then, will also catch blues on them. From the piers we vertically jig straw rigs. Blues can be caught anywhere from the suds to as far as you can get it and everywhere in between, and they may be running high and not hitting your bait or they may be on the bottom and you can't keep them off it.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've caught several Spanish & Blues of the beach in Surf-Side & Pawleys.

9' rod with a Shimano Stella 5000 size 17-20lb sufix braid throwning 3/4 oz tins. ( Kastmaster's hopkins ETC ) I could cast this set up a good 100yds.

Most of the fisherman I saw from the beach were using cut Mullet & Shrimp for bait. The fresher the better.

If you don't have a cast net you can get fresh bait in Garden City at the Garden City Bait & Tackle or Perry's in Myrle's inlet.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Jnorman1218 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I am going to bring a 9' spinning rod and a 8'6" baitcast. Will those work? Also, how far out do you usually try to get your bait for spanish and blues?


you can get blues from the beach but if you want spanish your gonna have to hit a pier to get into deeper water


----------



## Jnorman1218 (May 14, 2010)

Hey, thanks for all the help! I am hoping to go out tomorrow morning and see if I can do any good. Does anybody have suggestions on a good bait shop close to Myrtle Beach?


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re: Tree Rig*

I also posted a few screen shots concerning how to tie a spanish tree rig in the "sticky" of this forum. Not quite as good as Smooth's but hopefully it will help somewhat. Between his awesome post and my horrible pictures it will help people get the general idea.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

I normally go to Perry's in Murrells Inlet or Garden City Bait & Tackle on 17 business just north of the Garden City Connector. There are also shops in Socastee and North Myrtle on Sea Mountain Hwy. Your best bet for live bait would be Perry's, BUT you can use local shrimp from any store that sells food. It's all frozen or previously frozen right now because the shrimp season isn't open yet. Just don't get Asian or "Tiger" shrimp because they don't work as well. You can get frozen shrimp and/or frozen mullet at the piers. If you hit the beach, look at the edge of the breakers for sand fleas that the wave uncovers. Grab them before they can rebury themselves and use those too. PM me if you need directions to a shop.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

cutbait91 said:


> you can get blues from the beach but if you want spanish your gonna have to hit a pier to get into deeper water


I have to disagree & was catching Spanish from the beach close to SS Pier. 
* Spanish & 4 Blues in 3 1/2 hours in SS Beach. Here are just a few!


----------



## MDstriperGuy (May 18, 2010)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I have to disagree & was catching Spanish from the beach close to SS Pier.
> * Spanish & 4 Blues in 3 1/2 hours in SS Beach. Here are just a few!


Wow great catch! I spent this morning fishing in the surf just south of the SS pier with no luck. I was using shrimp. Any tips?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

MDstriperGuy said:


> Wow great catch! I spent this morning fishing in the surf just south of the SS pier with no luck. I was using shrimp. Any tips?


All caught with the lure in the picture 3/4 oz Kastmaster Scrool up to my 1st post on this page.


----------



## MDstriperGuy (May 18, 2010)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> All caught with the lure in the picture 3/4 oz Kastmaster Scrool up to my 1st post on this page.


I have a two oz kastmaster in my box. Ill give it a try this evening.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I have to disagree & was catching Spanish from the beach close to SS Pier.
> * Spanish & 4 Blues in 3 1/2 hours in SS Beach. Here are just a few!


ur already in SC?

btw how long is that big spanish?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

No I'm up in New York & won't be down until Sept & will stay to the end of March 2011 I didn't measure but heres a better pic.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

And another


----------

